# Alternatives to e-collar



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is supposed to wear a e-collar for 2 weeks. I know right now that is not going to happen. He hates the thing and cannot even eat or drink with it on. 
Someone on here suggested a Onsie and that is a great idea that I loved unfortunately I cannot find a size small enough for Jaxx.
The newborn is way too big. I went everywhere this morning in town looking for preemie onsies but I guess in a small town it is not something that is able to be found. I am sure that I saw our local Target have a premie section before Christmas, because I thought it was a great idea for a department store to carry premie clothes when I saw it but now they do not have any premie clothes.
Does anyone else have an alternative to the e-collar that I can do pretty quickly.
Right now he is wearing a newborn onsie that I sewed the legs and arms up a little bit to make it fit better but I am not that great of sewer and I am sure that is not going to last long. 
Jaxx is a licker and a biter if something is bothering him so I want to make sure he does not bite the stitches before they dissolve.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry the onsie idea didn't work. This site has some alternatives, hopefully yopu can find something that can work.

Comfortable Dog Cone Alternatives - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! 
I had looked for a couple hours this morning for cone alternatives and came up without much information. 

The sewed up Onsie is working okay but I think I need to restitch it because I just did a fast job the first time. It is way too big and Jaxx runs away after going outside to prevent putting it on but at least he is not running into all the furniture like he was with the e-collar and he can climb up into his favorite spots (the recliner and armchair) which he could not do with the e-collar on either. Jaxx is usually begging to have clothes on but he does not like the Onsie. If I lay his shirt for the day down on the couch before I change it and walk away he will bring it to me to be put on.

I will definitely be ordering some alternative. Perhaps Petsmart has something as well. I should have tried there earlier today. I know they have the regular e-collars but I have never looked for alternatives.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

I bought the blow-up-donut one at Pet Smart/Petco, and forget it. Within a day, she managed to chew at her back legs. Waste of money.  Good luck!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought a air collar for Emmie. It is a collar that you blow up yourself. It prevents them from getting 'back there'. I bought it for Em's knees when they were done a couple of years ago. I haven't had to use it for Zarita though. Got it at Petsmart/Co I think. Good luck with Jaxx. I wonder if Babies R us/ Toys R us has any? I would think that if you talked with the manager at Target maybe they would order one? Soon? My vet gave me some 'anti-lick' stuff for Zarita, but she hasn't needed it, so far. Good luck. Sue


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe check local toy departments for clothes for girl's baby dolls. I know my daughter has several Onsies for her dolls ~ they are a popular accessory for the baby dolls.


----------

